# N.J. cops find beheaded chickens, birds



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* N.J. cops find beheaded chickens, birds*
1 hour, 43 minutes ago

Seven beheaded animals - three chickens, three pigeons and a fish - were discovered Tuesday on a central New Jersey beach. Police are investigating the killings and say they have no suspects.

The dead animals were found around 11:30 a.m. Tuesday on the beach at Sadowski Parkway and First Street in Perth Amboy. Deputy Chief E.J. McDonald of the Perth Amboy Police said someone called to report the dead animals.

"It looks like maybe some type of religious offering or something like that," he said.

McDonald had no further information on who discovered the animals. The local chapter of the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, as well as Perth Amboy police, are investigating the incident, McDonald said.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Now let me see, hmmm, what haunter do I know who lives down by the shore, hmmmmmm ????????? hehehe


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I KNOW you're not thinking of me.........ya bonehead. BUT, BobC lives in Perth Amboy so if he shows up on Sunday, I'd advise not eating his potluck dinner LOL


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey, it's New Jersey. How can you tell the difference?


----------

